# Insurance in PA



## Sologuy (Apr 22, 2017)

Any advice best route to go for rideshare insurance in PA? Presently with Allstate. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kaseychase (May 2, 2017)

Hi I'm in south jersey near Philly and as of today uber is requiring drivers in this area to have rideshare insurance. I went to state farm and they have gave me ride share policy with roadside assistance for less than I was paying with geico on personal full coverage so I looked around and state farm seems to have the best prices on rideshare insurance


----------

